# zostavax  dx code



## MsMaddy (Jan 21, 2009)

For Zostavax 90736 immunization do you use diagnosis V05.4?


Thank You 

MsMaddy


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 22, 2009)

I use V04.89 without problems...
Of course Medicare does not pay for it.


----------

